# G-Shock Mudman GW-9010



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Tristan17 (Dec 22, 2007)

Cool watch! wear it well. :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Tristan17 said:


> Cool watch! wear it well. :-!


:thanks


----------



## fat (Jul 14, 2009)

Just got the same watch!


----------



## pompe (Jul 8, 2008)

nice one its my main beater/work watch so far it has taken all the abuse i have put it trough without even blinking.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

fat said:


> Just got the same watch!


Very nice, congrats! :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

pompe said:


> nice one its my main beater/work watch so far it has taken all the abuse i have put it trough without even blinking.


Yup, the Mudman is a survivor, that's for sure!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## 2manywatchez (Mar 3, 2009)

Some folks don't like the look of the Mudman, but I do. I also find it to be my most comfortable G-Shock. It just fits my wrist perfectly. Congrats!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

2manywatchez said:


> Some folks don't like the look of the Mudman, but I do. I also find it to be my most comfortable G-Shock. It just fits my wrist perfectly. Congrats!


Thanks, brotha. Yeah, this particular model of the Mudman is somewhat controversial, but I'm OK with it. This model, as well as most other Mudman models, is very comfortable on the wrist.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## 2manywatchez (Mar 3, 2009)

Speaking of Mudmen, saw this orange version live yesterday and it's quite the looker too. Much more attractive in person. Different module, but might go well with your red one someday!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

2manywatchez said:


> Speaking of Mudmen, saw this orange version live yesterday and it's quite the looker too. Much more attractive in person. Different module, but might go well with your red one someday!


Yup, that one is quite nice, too. Too bad it doesn't come in a solar/atomic version.


----------



## 2manywatchez (Mar 3, 2009)

Picked up the black/orange. Found it for cheap on a camera site (??:-s??) and couldn't resist.

Speaking of deals, with all this Bing cash back excitement going on, I did a bit of looking around. If you have a cashback account, you can shop at Mr. Watch, and find this 9010 for $80 after cashback!

If you're interested in the 9010 so beautifully pictured here, check out that route! :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

2manywatchez said:


> Picked up the black/orange. Found it for cheap on a camera site (??:-s??) and couldn't resist.
> 
> Speaking of deals, with all this Bing cash back excitement going on, I did a bit of looking around. If you have a cashback account, you can shop at Mr. Watch, and find this 9010 for $80 after cashback!
> 
> If you're interested in the 9010 so beautifully pictured here, check out that route! :-!


Good deal, mate. And congrats on picking that one up. :-!


----------



## Sopwith Camel (Aug 25, 2009)

Loving this Muddie. Just received mine - by far the best G I've owned, and I've had a few. Rate it over my Riseman which I've since moved on. The Muddie goes back to basics in terms of design whilst packed with features. Makes me wanna crawl round the garden on my hand and knees every time it rains...:-d


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Sopwith Camel said:


> Loving this Muddie. Just received mine - by far the best G I've owned, and I've had a few. Rate it over my Riseman which I've since moved on. The Muddie goes back to basics in terms of design whilst packed with features. Makes me wanna crawl round the garden on my hand and knees every time it rains...:-d


Glad you're enjoying the watch!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Looks fantastic~How comfortable does is it wear on the wrist? ;-)


----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)

Very nice watch.

Thankz for the incredible pic.

Cya.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Beau8 said:


> Looks fantastic~How comfortable does is it wear on the wrist? ;-)


Honestly? The Mudman is probably one of the most comfortable G-Shocks you can find. You've got to try one on to believe it.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Fabricioab said:


> Very nice watch.
> 
> Thankz for the incredible pic.
> 
> Cya.


:thanks


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## waypoint (Feb 8, 2006)

*I fully agree!*

Here's mine! :-!

Pardon the crappy camera-phone quality photos, though.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

BenL said:


> Honestly? The Mudman is probably one of the most comfortable G-Shocks you can find. You've got to try one on to believe it.


I got my first G-Shock a while back, a DW-6900 1V and it didn't look all that big for 50mm~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: I fully agree!*



waypoint said:


> Here's mine! :-!
> 
> Pardon the crappy camera-phone quality photos, though.


No sweat, mate. Thanks for chiming in. Glad you like yours! :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Beau8 said:


> I got my first G-Shock a while back, a DW-6900 1V and it didn't look all that big for 50mm~Cheers! ;-)


Classic G, a must have for any G-Shock collector.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## waypoint (Feb 8, 2006)

Great shots! |>


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

waypoint said:


> Great shots! |>


Thanks, buddy. I'm glad you enjoyed them!


----------

